# Sempre or Infinito?



## daystate

Ok Chaps,

As per the title, which way should I go. Usage will be as follows:

- 2 to 3 hour rides for fun and general fitness
- Possible group rides
- Possible sportive riding (100km)
- Possible triathlons (20 to 40km ride)

This will be my first road bike aftter mountain biking for years.

If size makes any difference, I am 5"11" and weigh 82kgs.

Really interested to know what you think.


----------



## imitsus

check the geometries, and choose what is best for you. From what you are saying, I believe a c2c bike suits you better than a b4p. Other than that, check out the specs or some offer on a 2010 model perhaps. Also consider seriously to built one yourself and buy only the frameset. good luck


----------



## kbwh

The Infinito invites to a more upright position than the Sempre, but it is not difficult to obtain equal saddle to handlebar drop on them. The Sempre is geometry is more "classic racing bike" than the Infinito which is similar to Specialized Roubaix, Cannondale Synapse and Cervélo RS. 

Maintenance is easier on the Sempre since the gear cables run externally along the down tube.
If you plan to buy a complete bike you will se that the Infinito is offered with higher end groups than the Sempre is.


----------



## a_avery007

how flexible are you?
how do you like your bike to handle?

infinito has a longer wheelbase and slacker angles
sempre shorter, and steeper- just a little on both and bb30

rode a sempre this week and it has very good road feel, and feels like an excellent all arounder, whereas the infinito in my size (55cm) is just a little too slow and tall for my tastes..

will be trying a 928sl this week, back to back with the sempre, to see which way i go.

ifinito is gorgeous, to me, in celeste
the oltre just does not do it for me looks wise. imlo


----------



## Sharknose

*Not so different*

Their geometries are actually very similar. It's mostly at the headtube where there's any real difference. Almost everything else lines up neatly.










(Composite made from photos from bianchi.com)

The Infinito features Kevlar patches on the fork and stays to help absorb vibration. The Sempre offers BB30. I've test ridden the Infinito and it was smooooth. I'll know more about the Sempre as soon as my dealer gets back from Interbike.


----------



## a_avery007

in 55cm bike the wheelbase will be over 1.25cm difference
and that could mean that a bike might be too small and short or too long and tall.

that is noticeable in my book.


----------



## Sharknose

a_avery007 said:


> in 55cm bike the wheelbase will be over 1.25cm difference
> that is noticeable in my book.



Most of the difference is in head tube angle. The Sempre has 408mm chain stays, the Infinito has 410mm - a 2mm difference. The BB-to front axle measurement is 590mm on the Infinito, and 587mm on the Sempre, again a mere 3mm.

Looking at the composite of the two bikes, I don't see a 1.25cm difference in wheelbase, nor can I find a wheelbase measurement on Bianchi's site (or anywhere) for the two bikes. 

I didn't say the geometry differences weren't noticeable. I just wanted to point out that the geometry in Bianchi's high-end bikes is not radically different. 

The bikes may also feel very different due to features other than frame geometry.


----------



## a_avery007

factor in head angle of .5 of a degree and fork rake and walla there is your math.
(.5cm+ .4cm+ .3cm = close enough) add in 2.5cm of head tube length and you have different geometry

and the bigger you go the larger the difference.

there is no wheelbase length posted, i measured them myself in the shop axle to axle..


----------



## daystate

I guess the best thing to do is wait until end of October when the UK gets the 2011 bikes. 

Given your comparisons, do you think that the Infinito will really feel like a "Sit Up" geometry compared with a stretched out feel on the Sempre. Do you think the comfort factor on the Infinito will be alot more than the Sempre?

I suppose the other obvious question is: If I go out on a theoretical group ride with people who are exactly the same as me physically and some are on the Sempre and some are on the Infinito, who will struggle to keep up. Would the Sempre riders fair better over the shorter term and have more sprinting speed and would the infinito riders fair better over a longer ride where comfort becomes a factor?

With regard to answering a_avery007 on flexibility, I am not sure that I have a quantitive answer, but I guess I am probably average for a 39 year old who likes to keep fit, although my Trainer has noticed poor flexibility in my hamstrings (don't know if this is from running or mountain biking or just age!!)

As for how I would like the bike to handle, I am not sure on that either as I have not had a road bike since I was at school. On the MTB front I tend to go ever so slightly on the smaller side for a frame, for the "Throw it about" factor. I am not sure that this translates to the road though.

By the way, many thanks for your help with this.


----------



## adjtogo

Daystate,

I hope to answer some of your questions...theoretically from your previous post.

I hope you understand that it is the engine that drives the train, meaning you are the one that determines how fast/slow you go. It has nothing to do with the brand, model of the bike. 

In every group ride, there are going to be a very diverse bunch of riders, some very serious riders, and some recreational riders. There will be some that have a very low body fat percentsage, and some that looked like they've been eating at Dunkin' Donuts for a while. There will be some that have very expensive race bikes, and some that have beginner priced bikes. There will be riders that have years upon years of experience, and some that are just starting out. So, riding in a group will have a multitude of riders and bikes at all levels.

The key to any bike is to buy one within your price range that you've been fitted for. The key is "fitted" for. When I bought my Infinito, I spent well over an hour getting properly fitted on my bike. That is the case for buying any road bike.

You will be the "train" on the bike. Your conditioning and endurance is going to be what makes that bike go fast or slow. Conditioning will not happen overnight. Riding a road bike is much different than riding a bike on a trail. Stamina plays an important role in pedaling.

Personally, I'd get out and ride both the Sempre and Infinito to see which one you like better. By going out to ride, the LBS should adjust more than the seat. You should be pretty well fitted on that bike when you go out for a test ride. Then see which one works best for you.

For me, I bought the Infinito because I like the fact that the whole bike is Carbon and has Kevlar in it too. I also like the internal cabling as I do a lot of heavy duty sweating here in Florida. I've had bikes with external cabling and they will get rusty with sweat. I also like the fact that the stem is reversible, so I can turn it over for a more aggressive, in the drops ride, or I can keep it flipped over so I'm in a little more upright position. 

I've heard the 105's on the Sempre are good, but I bought the Infinito with Ultegra 6700 because they offer more bang for the buck. I have carbon shifters, where, if I'm not mistaken, the 105 is aluminum.

When someone mentioned "sit up geometry", don't mistake them as you will be sitting completely upright. It is only a slight difference, but one that could make a difference between riding in pain or not. For me, I'm 50 years old. I love the Infinito a lot!!

And for the tight hamstrings, I have that problem too. I try to stretch before riding. I found out that tight hamstrings can cause lower back spasms, so I go for a deep tissue massage and chiropractic adjustments every now and then. 

Happy riding!! Go for a test ride and see what you think!


----------



## imitsus

Sharknose said:


> (Composite made from photos from bianchi.com)


really impressed!!!

wow


----------



## a_avery007

the post above should be kept permanantly for all the "what bike do i get posts" as it is a very good answer!

ride both, get fit, pic your type of riding style and fav color and ride until you smile..

have fun


----------

